# Distilled Water



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be switching the boys over to distilled water to see if the beard stains on Dexter will disappear. Jack has no problems with beard stains! 

My question: How do you switch over? Gradually? Or just fill the bowls with distilled water? 

Thanks!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Fill the bowls with distilled water. Beau never blinked! Can't imagine your pups will either.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Just filled Mayas up with distilled water. Don't think she even noticed. ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think there is any difference at all to them. 
Keep in mind that it takes a little time to see a change, and that it will not get rid of the stains that are already there!!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry to ask a stupid question, but distilled water is not the same as bottled water, right?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

No it is not the same thing. Not a dumb question at all, as I had the same one when I decided to go distilled. 
The reason I went distilled is because the minerals are taken out, and one of my guys had a tendency to get bladder crystals because she cannot break down some minerals - so it was perfect for her. 
So in the end it was a win win for me!


----------



## siewhwee (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. Guess I will not be using bottled water as I was told by friends. I will switch to distilled water, and hope it helps with Ralphie's staining. Thanks, again.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

You can use bottled water if it is "purified" water -- not "spring" water.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am doing the distilled water and taking care to watch Dexter's mustache growing out. Right now it is white, let's see what color the hair gets the closer it gets to the mouth.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have used distiller water for years. Not sure if it has helped with the beard stains, but since I had Frannie who always had crystals I think the water helped. I asked my vet if there could be a problem using distiller was told Not that they know.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The crazy thing about having two Havs, the other one never seems to have the same problems as the other one! Jack has no problems with beard staining, but eye stains are his problems. I have the eye stains managed, now I want to see If I can conqueror the beard staining without having to resort to the water bottle drinking. 

Another think that I am doing with Dexter and his beard staining is keeping his mustache and beard thinned out. I like his mustache and beard to fall softly down his face and not sticking out (course and stained looking).


----------

